# Weird symbol on desktop icons...



## chaosxcomplex (Jun 28, 2010)

So I recently had to go through hell to get a bunch of viruses and shit off of my sister's computer so I could use it to record. I noticed that when I installed MalwareBytes, the desktop icon has a shield on it. The shield has the red, yellow, green and blue squares, in the same configuration as all of the windows symbols bearing the colors. I installed a few programs at the same time as the MalwareBytes, and some since, and none of them have that symbol. A lot of the shit that I took off this computer was fake antispyware software, and I was wondering if this is possibly the remnants of one, or possibly one that I missed...


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jun 28, 2010)

chaosxcomplex said:


> So I recently had to go through hell to get a bunch of viruses and shit off of my sister's computer so I could use it to record. I noticed that when I installed MalwareBytes, the desktop icon has a shield on it. The shield has the red, yellow, green and blue squares, in the same configuration as all of the windows symbols bearing the colors. I installed a few programs at the same time as the MalwareBytes, and some since, and none of them have that symbol. A lot of the shit that I took off this computer was fake antispyware software, and I was wondering if this is possibly the remnants of one, or possibly one that I missed...


I can be, post a screenshot


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Jun 28, 2010)

haha...how would i do that


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Jun 28, 2010)

nm, i have the screenshot, but how do i get it on here? do i need to put it in my photobucket, or is there a simpler way/


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Jun 28, 2010)

so after realizing how stupid I am, heres the screenshot...the icon is the top left.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jun 28, 2010)

Hmm, I have Malwarebytes, but not that shield.

What anti-virus programs do you have installed?


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Jun 28, 2010)

i use avg free, and malwarebytes.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jun 28, 2010)

Found the icon:

Start > Control Panel > Security Center

Don't ask me why it put the shield on it, as I've disabled all Windows security crap completely (removed or permanently stopped the services), but that's where the shield came from.


----------



## Andii (Jun 28, 2010)

The best thing to do when a computer is infected is to format the HD and reinstall the OS and drivers. Because as much trust as people put into antivirus programs to clean it up, I've never seen it be 100% effective even if it looks like it was. Good viruses disable antivirus programs but make them look like they are working. 

If you have all the discs that came with the computer you should definitely do that.


----------



## Mr Violence (Jun 28, 2010)

If I'm not mistaken, it usually means you need admin rights to run the program. The shield just indicates that status.

Malwarebytes is really good about cleaning the PC, but it needs to get into your system files, so that's why it requires admin rights.

The shield isn't an issue. I believe you can turn off Windows' UAC (User Account Control) and it will go away. It's in the Control Panel. PM me if you need more advice, I'm an IT Tech.


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Jun 28, 2010)

I am the admin on the machine, and i run malwarebytes often.


----------



## Mr Violence (Jun 28, 2010)

chaosxcomplex said:


> I am the admin on the machine, and i run malwarebytes often.



Yeah but Vista and Windows 7 want to double check every single time you run anything that could screw with system files. When you run the program, does the screen go dark and ask you for permission to continue?


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Jun 28, 2010)

yeah.


----------



## Mr Violence (Jun 28, 2010)

Yep, it's just Windows keeping you in check. Nothing to worry about.

Like I said, you can turn it off in Control Panel under UAC.


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Jun 28, 2010)

Good to know.


----------

